# Ultimate Tool Stand Sketch-up



## Microsuffer (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm something of a fan of CAD tools and while browsing recently I came across a link to ""The Ultimate Tool Stand"":http://christophermerrill.net/ww/plans/UTS/ToolStand1.html and decided to try generating a version of the plans as a 3D Google SketchUp CAD file. What came out is my interpretation of what the original designer intended. Two questions arise from this effort. First, is there a link out there to that designer? Second, would anyone like to review the results and comment on where I may have erred?


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

I would like to take a look at what you have come up with


----------



## Microsuffer (Aug 21, 2008)

File copies sent. Makes me wonder if I have inadvertently started a masochism society.

The original post was supposed to link to the web page with the article. Somehow I have not set up the option right. Anyhow, the referenced page (copy the link and paste to see) has no further link to either the publisher or the designer and is actually there courtesy of Christopher Merrill. Any takers on sleuthing out the author?


----------



## petemohr (Dec 11, 2009)

The Ultimate Tool Stand
by Dave Munkittrick

http://christophermerrill.net/ww/plans/UTS/Tool_Stand_1.html

pete


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

That is a pretty cool stand. I'm just wondering if I could get it to fit in my shop…

I'd be interested in the 3D file as well. I'm a bit of a junky like yourself. I've got a lot of pieces that I can't build but have modeled (a lot of down time at work and an understanding boss).

~DB


----------



## Microsuffer (Aug 21, 2008)

Dave and Taigert are doing a review for me. I hope to add the chop saw and planer trays as well as as the original design for a router tray along with a few more details. Maybe I can get Dave to do the Saw and Planer tools themselves. If I cannot get permission from the original copyright holder I may have to redesign to be able to freely distribute.

Charlie H.


----------



## Microsuffer (Aug 21, 2008)

With some tutoring from Dave who is quite an expert on SketchUp I have completed a rendering of the Ultimate Tool Stand. Included in the file is an animation of most of the features. Now if I can figure out how to post the file and some PDF snapshots it will be available to members.


----------



## Microsuffer (Aug 21, 2008)

PNG files are posted in my blog.


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

I not sure about the specific rights to that article, but a Google search of Dave Munkittrick (the author credited on the website) reveals a link to Xylos Gallery that has a phone number and email for him. At least I'm assuming there is only one Dave Munkittrick in woodworking.

This might be a good step to figuring out who owns the article.

~DB


----------



## TNosredna (Jan 2, 2013)

I contacted Dave about those plans and he said the rights belong to "Woodworking", but to make whatever changes are desired.

I was able to track his number down using the above link to Xylos and just gave him a call.


----------



## TNosredna (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm probably blind, but I couldn't find the links in your blog.
Would you be able to send me an email with the links included? I've been eying this plan for months now and thought what you did would be a fantastic help.

My email is [email protected]

~TN


----------



## aircooled (Jan 16, 2015)

I am new to the site and wood working, and only have single car garage. so this bench would be great. Could I get the sketch up files. I also just started to lean that. 
[email protected]

Thanks Bill


----------



## TNosredna (Jan 2, 2013)

I never got the sketchup files either, so if you get them, I'd be grateful if you could let me know as well.

Thanks!
TN


----------



## Microsuffer (Aug 21, 2008)

Have fun with the file.


----------



## TNosredna (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks, but I can't see the files. Where should I be able to get them from? or how do I download them?


----------



## Microsuffer (Aug 21, 2008)

Just sent e-mail with the file to TNosredna and Aircooled. Ping me if they don't arrive soon. Otherwise, set up a Google Gmail account and I can put the file in a shared Google storage location.


----------

